# Screenshots



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

Screenshots of your droid2 running whatever rom you are on. heres mine

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19451093/CAP2011061403101.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

what Icon set is that on your launcher?


----------



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

VA night

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tt8698 (Jun 7, 2011)

From left to right the center is my home screen.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## akilvan (Jun 18, 2011)

Running CM7 with a honeycomb theme.


----------



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## akilvan (Jun 18, 2011)

@sparkyman
What rom are you running?


----------



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

Cm7 for now

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

